# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Kriptovalutat  Monedhat Dixhitale

## KT2203

*Cfare jane Krtiptovalutat ?*

Kriptovalutat jane monedha dixhitale te shprehura nga nje kod binar i koduar dhe kane keto karakteristika:
1. Nuk jane fizike jane thjeshte nje kod kompjuterik i pa deshifrueshem
2. Kane vlere reale ne tregun e burses njesoj si leket eurot apo dollaret
3. Me to mund te blejme ose te shesim produkte apo sherbime
4. Kriptovalutat nuk kane nevoje per bankat si ndermjetese jane te pavarura
5. Transfertat e tyre jane ne kohe reale me kosto thuajse zero
6. Kriptovalutat jane te sigurta dhe ruajne anonimatin e perdoruesve
7. Jane menyra e re e pageses te se ardhmes

Nje shembull i thjeshte :
Me pare ne per te derguar nje leter perdornim posten ku paguanim nje tarife dhe prisnim disa dite qe letra te vente ne destinacion. 
Sot ne dergojme nje E-Mail i cili eshte me kosto zero vete ne destinacion brenda disa sekondash dhe sasia e faqeve te letres se derguar eshte e pafundshme.

----------

*Neteorm* (02-12-2017)

----------


## KT2203

*Pyetjet me te zakonshme rreth monedhave dixhitale.*

*Sa monedha dixhitale ka ?*
Sot ne bote ka 1350 monedha dixhitale ose kriptovaluta, mendohet qe ne 2018 shuma te veje 2000.

*Kush i krijon monedhat dixhitale ?*
Monedhat dixhitale krijohen nga nje grup njerzish nga kompanite nga korporatat nga shoqerite nga organizatat apo nga cdokush qe ka nevoje dhe deshire te krijoje nje monedhe te veten.

*Si i krijojne monedhat dixhitale ?*
I krijojne me ane te sistemeve kompjuterike te vecante me nje kod te vecante te kriptuar dhe nje sasi te limituar per te shmangur inflacionin.

*Si e marin vleren monedhat dixhitale ?*
Kur nje kompani krijon nje monedhe ajo e kalon ate ne treg duke e shitur ose duke e kembyer me cfardolloj monedhe produkti apo sherbimi me pas kerkesa e tregut i vendos nje vlere te caktuar. Vlera percaktohet dhe nga sasia e monedhave dhe kapitali qe ato kan arritur te mbledhin.

*Ku dhe si mund te mbahen kriptovalutat ?*
Kriptovalutat mbahen ne Wallet nje aplikacion apostafat i cili mundeson arkivimin dhe transaksionet. Gjithashtu mbahet edhe ne paisje elektronike apostafate por eshe ne leter njesoj si nje cek me vlere.

*A jane te sigurta per perdorim ?*
Po ato jane me te sigurta se leket qe ndodhen ne nje banke sepse ato kontrollohen dhe ruhen njekohesisht nga i gjithe komuniteti boteror ne kohe reale dhe jo vetem nga nje grup njerzish. Gjithashtu monedhat dixhitale nuk kufizohen nga shtetet qeverite apo politikat ekonomike te shteteve te ndryshme ato jane krejtesisht te pavarura.

*Kush jane avantazhet e perdorimit te monedhave gixhitale ?*
1. Trasaksionet ne cfardolloj shume ne cfardolloj kohe dhe nga cfardolloj vendi kryhen me kosto ZERO
2. Llogarite e perdoruesve jane anonime dhe te pa taksueshme nga asnje lloj autoriteti qeveritar apo privat.
3. Nuk mund te shvleresohen dhe as nuk mund te vene drejte inflacionit.
4. Nuk mund te grabiten dhe mund te depozitohen dhe te transportohen lehte ne cdo vend te botes.
5. Kembehen lehtesissht ne cfardolloj valute dhe nuk njohin kombesi etni ngjyre apo besim.

*Perse Bankat nuk i shohin me sy te mire Kriptovalutat ?*
Bankat i vlersojne monedhat dixhitale biles ato kane krijuar dhe nje te tyren e cila quhet RIPLE. Atyre nuk u pelqen qe po humbasin tregun e taksave te transaksioneve monetare e cila sjell 20% te fitimit pokeshtu nuk mund te ndrushojne vlerat apo te presin monedha te reja per tregun sic bejne zakonisht per te zevendesuar deficitet qe bejne 30% te fitimit. Bankat nuk do ruajne me depozitat sepse nuk do kete me nevoje per to dhe nuk mund te japin me kredi sepse perseri nuk do kete me nevoje per to keto perbejne 50% te fitimit. Bankat shesin nje besim te reme per te perfituar te mira materiale.

----------

*Neteorm* (02-12-2017)

----------


## KT2203



----------

*Neteorm* (02-12-2017)

----------


## KT2203



----------

*Neteorm* (02-12-2017)

----------


## KT2203

Pervec perdorimit te perditshem me kriptovalutat mund dhe te fitosh te ardhura

Menyrat e fitimit me Kriptovaluta

*1. Investimi ne valute stok* (Akumulimi ne Wallet) Me kalimin e kohes vlera e tyre rritet si pasoje e shtimit te perdoruesve dhe mendohet qe deri ne vitin 2020 vlera te trefishohet keshtu qe nje depozite sot me vlere 100 Euro ne 2020 te vete 400 Euro.
*2. Investim me perqindje fitimi* ( Dhenja hua ne valute ) Shume kompani per te mos mare kredi nga bankat kerkojne hua monedha Dixhitale te cilat sipas kontrates kane nje perqindje fitimi ne nje periudhe te caktuar kohe.
*3. Investimi ne ICO* ( Initial Coin Offering ) Perpara se nje kompani te nxjere nje monedhe te re dixhitale kerkon investitore per te mbeshtetur projektin ekonomikisht keshtu qe ajo e ofron kete monedhe ne fazen ICO me vlere shume here me te vogel perpara se vet monedha te dale ne treg.
*4. Trading* ( Kembimi Valutor ne Bursa ) Me monedhat dixhitale mund te maresh pjese ne kembimet valutore ne te gjithe boten ne kohe reale duke shitur dhe duke blere monedha te cfardolloj tipi gjithashtu dhe duke fituar nese je i afte
*5. Local Tradin*g ( Kembimi valutor personal ) Mund te besh dhe shkembime valutore jo online por dhe ne zonen ku ti jeton ose banon pa pasur nevoje per banka dhe agjensi monetare
*6. Personal Mining* ( Mining me paisje personale ) Me kompjuterin tuaj personal ju mund ta vini ne sherbim te perllogaritjeve te kodeve te kriptovalutave duke fituar perdite shuma te ardhurash sipas fuqise se procesorit
*7. Cloud Mining* ( Mining nepermjet Cloud ) Mund te paguani nje kompani e cila do te punoje per ju duke kryer llogaritjet me kompjuterat e tyre dhe nderkohe te ndani fitimet sipas kontrates
*8. Konsulence Teknike dhe Menaxheriale* Nese beheni nje ekspert ne Kriptovaluta atehere mund te kerkoni pune ne cfardolloj kompanie si konsulent teknik per ta ndihmuar te bleje apo te shese ne tregun nderkombetar apo dhe vendas ne te gjitha llojet e valutave duke shmangur sistemet bankare dhe taksat e vendosura per trasaksionet

----------


## KT2203

*Por si te futemi ne boten e Kriptovalutave ne menyre qe te perfitojme nga avantazhet e ketij trendi te ri te ekonomise boterore ?*

Une personalisht ju rekomandoj te perdorni Websitet e meposhte ku ju mund te punoni dhe te fitoni thjeshte pa dale nga shtepia.
Rekomandoj gjithashtu se nese nuk ja keni idene se si ti perdorni keto faqe interneti te kerkoni ndihme nepermjet Youtube ku shume perdorues kane hedhur menyra dhe udhezime se si mund ti perdorni te punoni dhe te fitoni per cdo faqe interneti te paraqitura meposhte. Kujdes lexoni gjithmone manualet dhe kontratat nese nuk doni te gaboni.

*Website Ndihmese per Kriptovalutat*
https://coinmarketcap.com ( Sherben per te pare cmimin e tregut te Kriptovalutave ne kohe reale )
https://blockchain.info/ ( Sherben per te verifikuar trasaksionet dhe eshte e vecante per cdo monedhe )

https://my.avatrade.it ( Krijon Wallet per Kriptovalutat dhe mund te maresh karte krediti per valuten kesh.)
https://payeer.com/en/  ( Krijon Wallet per Kriptovalutat dhe mund te maresh karte krediti per valuten kesh.)
https://bitconnect.com  ( Sherben per te investuar ne valute Bitconnect )
https://hextracoin.co ( Sherben per te investuar ne valute Bitconnect )
https://shield.usitech-int.com ( Investim me perqindje Fitimi )
https://www.genesis-mining.com ( Investim me perqindje Fitimi )
https://www.eobot.com  ( Investim me perqindje Fitimi )
https://goldreward.io (  Investim me perqindje Fitimi )
https://etherbanking.io ( Websit ku mund te investosh dhe te perfitosh perqindje fitimi )
https://regalcoin.co ( Websit ku mund te investosh dhe te perfitosh perqindje fitimi )
https://spectrocoin.com ( Wallet Changer )
https://bankera.com/  ( Wallet - Exchange - Deposit - Withdraw - Card )
https://sficoin.co/dashboard/ (Websit ku mund te investosh tani eshte ne fazen ICO)
https://dmarket.io/ ( ICO qe sponsorizon Lojrat Kompjuterike )
https://www.weifastpay.com ( Nga ku mund te marresh informacion per Trading )
https://bittrex.com ( Sherben per te kembyer monedhat )
https://poloniex.com/ ( Mund te besh Trading ne blerje dhe shitje te kriptovalutave )
https://bitfinex.com  ( Sherben per te kembyer monedhat )
https://www.changer.com ( Mund te kembesh kriptovalutat sipas kursit te dites )
https://localbitcoins.com/ ( Mund te gjesh kambiste per shitjen dhe blerjen e Bitcointve
https://xcoins.io ( Mundeson Blerjen e Bitcointeve nepermjet PayPal )

*Websitet e Rekomanduara*
► Hashflare: https://hashflare.io  ( Cloud Mining )
► Changelly: https://changelly.com ( Kembyes Kriptovalute )
► LiteBit: https://www.litebit.eu ( Kembim Valutor ne Bursa )
► Coinbase:  https://www.coinbase.com ( Kembim Valutor ne Bursa )
► Monaco card (10$ free): http://get.mona.co ( Transaksione me karte Krediti )
► Ledger Nano S: https://www.ledgerwallet.com ( Hardware per Kriptovalutat )
► USI-Tech: https://tizswa.usitech-int.com ( Auto Trading )
► Spectrocoin: https://spectrocoin.com ( Kembyes Kriptovalutave ne Kartmonedha + Karta Krediti )
► Uquid: https://uquid.com ( Kembyes Kriptovalutave ne Kartmonedha + Karta Krediti )
► Goldreward: https://goldreward.io ( Platforme investimi me perqindje fitimi )
► Westerncoin: https://www.westerncoin.co ( Platforme investimi me perqindje fitimi )
► Hextracoin: https://hextracoin.co ( Platforme investimi me perqindje fitimi )
► Regalcoin: https://regalcoin.co ( Platforme investimi me perqindje fitimi )
► BitConnect: https://bitconnect.co ( Platforme investimi me perqindje fitimi )
► Xcoins: https://xcoins.io ( Trasaksione edhe nepermjet PayPal )

*Kriptovalutat ku mund te investohet ne ICO dhe Landing.*
► Hextracoin: https://hextracoin.co/register?referr...
► Goldreward: https://goldreward.io/join/tizswa
► Uquid news: https://medium.com/@uquidcoin
► Ucoincash: http://ucoincash.co/ref/tizswa
► Bankera e Spectrocoin: https://spectrocoin.com/en/signup.htm… https://bankera.com/ 
► USI-Tech: https://tizswa.usitech-int.com

----------


## KT2203

Meposhte po ju paraqes 12 monedhat dixhitale me te sukseshme ne bote.
Po jua paraqes per arsyen e vetme per te pare ndryshimet e kapitalit dhe cmimit te tregut i cili eshte gjithmone ne rritje ( Deri ne vitin 2020 mendohet pastaj vlerat do jene me konstante )
Te dhenat e meposhtme i kam mare sot me 1 Dhjetor 2017 nga Website : ( Mbas disa kohesh dite, jave ose muaj i kontrolloni dhe do me jepni te drejte )

https://coinmarketcap.com ( Sherben per te pare cmimin e tregut te Kriptovalutave ne kohe reale )

Name - Emri i monedhes dixhitale
Market Cap - Kapitali qe qarkullon ne tregun boteror
Price - Vlera i nje monedhe te vetme
Volume 24h - Kapitali i shtuar brenda 24 oreve te fundit
Circulating Supply - Shuma e monedhave dixhitale qe qarkullojne neper bote

----------


## KT2203

*A jane Kriptovalutat nje mashtrim global ?*

Kete pyetje e bejne te gjithe ata qe meren apo kane njohuri te mira ne ekonomi.
Perse ekonomia boterore nuk po e pret me krahe hapur kete trend te ri te tregut ekonomik, perse nuk tregohet nje optimizem apo nje ndjenje gezimi per nje zbulim te ekonomise? Mos ka ndonje gje qe nuk shkon, mos ndoshta kemi te bejme me mashtrimin me te madh te historise te ndodhur ndonjehere ne fushen e ekonomise? Perse po fshihen kaq shume aritjet dhe buja qe po bejne kriptovalutat? Perse sistemi bankar nuk jep asnje informacion, qofte per mire apo per keq? Pse ka kaq shume heshtje dhe pjesa me e madhe e njerzve? Perse njerzit ne te gjithe boten nuk njoftohen apo nuk kane njohuri per monedhat dixhitale ne nje kohe kur cdo gje behet lajm sado banal te jete?

Po jua shpjegoj thjeshte ashtu si e mendoj une ( Ju informoj qe nuk jam ekonomist dhe nuk kam punuar kurre ne kete fushe por kam njohuri si cdo njeri qe ka nje arsim baze. Une jam diplomuar per shkenca Kompjuterike ) keshtu qe mos me gjykoni per ndonje gabim pasi ky eshte arsyetimi im 100% i pa ndikuar dhe i pa orjentuar nga askush.

Sistemi ekonomik qe ne njohim sot dhe e mendojme si te konsoliduar nuk eshte i tille per disa arsye dhe poashtu do vendos dhe avantazhet e kriptovalutave.

1. Eshte shume i ri ne moshe ka vetem disa dekada - ( Kriptovalutat jane pershtatur per te qene e ardhmja e ekonomise qofte globale dhe nderplanetare )
2. Eshte ne evolim dhe nuk mund te flasim per nje baze te mirefillte sepse ne cdo kohe verejme ndryshime si per mire dhe per keq - ( Eshte ne evolim duke synuar te ardhmen dhe rregullat e shmangies se gabimeve vendosen nga te gjithe njerzit e globit )
3. Eshte i centralizuar ne duart e pak personave te cilet here mbas here e manipulojne - ( Kriptovalutat nuk jane te centralizuara cdokush mund ti perdore ne cdo vend ne cdo kohe ne cfardolloj shume )
4. Eshte i ndjeshem nga politikat boterore nga lufterat - ( Kriptovalutat nuk jane te ndjeshme ndaj politikave boterore sepse nuk jane te centralizuara dhe nuk mund te kontrollohen pervec nga poseduesit )
5. Eshte i cenueshem nga grabitesit apo shvleresuesit - ( Nuk mund te grabiten dhe nuk mund te shvleresohen sepse nuk jane materiale dhe kane nje numer te caktuar monedhash te cilat nuk shtohen por vetem ndahen )
6. Nuk eshte i aksesueshem nga te gjithe njerzit - ( Kriptovalutat jane te aksesueshme nga cdo njeri ato jane trasparente dhe kushqo mund te posedoje dhe kushdo mund te verifikoje transaksionet cmimet dhe cdo gje ne cast )
7. Eshte i ngadalte dhe i gabueshem  - ( Perdorimi i Kriptovalutave eshte i shpejte dhe i pagabueshem )
8. Taksohet nga cdo organizate grup apo institucion - ( Kriptovalutat nuk mund te taksohen sepse midis dy individeve qe bien ne marveshje nuk mund te futet nje i trete qe te vendose nje takse )
9. Nuk e ruan privatesine e individit - ( Kriptovalutat e ruajne privatesine dhe cdo kush ka dhe mund te hape llogari pa mjete identifikimi te kryej transaksione pa u verifikuar me pare )
10. Nuk mund te depozitohet dhe mund te sekuestrohet lehte - ( Mund te depozitohen shume lehte ne cdo kohe ne cdo vend dhe nuk mund te sekuestrohen nga askush )

Mendimi im eshte se sistemi i sotem i ekonomise boterore eshte ne dijeni per kete zhvillim te ri teknologjik dhe i di mire perparesite e monedhave dixhitale por eshte i pa pergatitur dhe po perpiqen te fitojne kohe.
Sic thame ekonomija boterore ndodhet ne duart e pak njerzve dhe parate jane te centralizuara dhe cdo levizje e tyre taksohet mos mendoni se e kane te lehte me nje monedhe e cila eshte ne duart e te gjithve qe nuk mund te centralizohet dhe nuk mund te taksohet. Ekonomistet po perpiqen te gjejne nje rruge me sa me pak deme per miljarderet e sotem nje rruge te mesme per te shpetuar kapitalet e kapitalistve pasi situata po u reshket nga duart ndaj ata nuk prenoncohen as pro dhe as kundra sepse po mendojne se si te futen ne kete trend me sa me pak deme dhe si ta perdorin per te miren e tyre. Ata nuk jane kundra monedhave dixhitale por duan te gjejne rrugen se si ti zoterojne ndaj po e mbajne te fshehte duke u hequr si injorante.

Ndersa ne njerzit e thjeshte kemi shume avantazhe pasi mund te shkembejme te mira materiale pa paguar taksa ne kohe reale me monedha qe nuk njohin as kombesi dhe as shtet qe mund te depozitohen lehte dhe pse jo te jene te pa konfiskueshme te pa grabitshme dhe te kene nje vlere e cila nuk zbehet ne kohe. Bankat kur kryejne transaksione nuk transportojne leke por thjeshte shkembejne E-Maile pse eshte e pamundur per ne te shkembejme Monedha Dixhitale qe ne vetvete jane kode binar qe mund te transportohen si nje E-Mail

Ka nga ata qe thone qe kriptovalutat i sherbejne tregut te zi, kundrabandes dhe pastrimit te parave ndaj eshte nje metode e keqe pasi nuk mund te kontrollohet nga shteti. E kane gabim ose duan te futin frymen e keqe sepse tregu i zi, kundrabanda dhe pastrimi i parave jane bere me pare do behen dhe do vazhdojne te behen sepse ato nuk linden me kriptovalutat ato filluan qe kur njerzimi perdorte shkembimet me metale me vlere vazhduan me parate qe ne njohim sot dhe mund te marin cfardolloj forme ne te ardhmen.

Jua le ju ne dore lexues te dashur te gjykoni dhe te arsyetoni me nje mendje te shendoshe te pa ndikuar dhe te pa orjentuar te mendoni sinqerisht per zhvillimin e ekonomise dhe te merni ju ne dore te ardhurat tuaja financiare ti drejtoni ju ashtu si deshironi pa pasur nevoje per bankat apo agjensite financiare te kryeni tregeti te lire duke shitur blere produkte dhe sherbime pa e ndare fitimin me askend qe se meriton. Ndryshimet jane te veshtira per tu pranuar por i kane sjelle shume perfitime njerzimit sidomos kur ky ndryshim eshte bere nga i gjithe njerzimi njekohesisht per te mbrojtur kapitalin vetjak dhe per te ritur shpejtesine dhe sigurine e tregetise.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Ekonomia ka disa ligje elementare qe mundet te quhen dhe rregulla civile te cilat ndihmojne qe nje shoqeri te bashkejetoje me individet dhe vet ambjentin natyror ose artificial qe ka vetkrijuar shoqeria. Dhe nje nga keto rregulla elementare eshte pagimi i taksave ose pagesa kundrejt pronesise publike dhe private.

Individi ka nevoje te beje "shurren" ne publik,qe te kryesh kete akt te domozdoshem fiziologjik ka nevoje  :perqeshje: er nje banjo publike ose private,per nje rruge,publike o private qe do ta çoje tek kjo banjo,per sherbimet qe duhet te garantoje kjo banjo si letra,uji,pastertia etj etj,ka nevoje per nje polici,private ose publike qe ta garantoje ose ta mbroje ne kete akt biologjik,ka nevoje edhe per nje drejtesi ku te ankohet dhe te gjeje te drejten e tije ne qofte se dikush e cenon kur eshte duke bere shurren. Keshtu qe edhe taksimi ose kontrollimi i parase nga shteti ka te beje me kete aspekt.

Kriptovalutat mundet te funksionojne ne nje shoqeri ku individi mundet ta beje "shurren" ku te deshiroje, me pagese dhe pa pagese. Pa pagese ose taksa edhe per kriptovaluten nuk flasim per nje shoqeri civile por per anarki ose barbarizem. Me pagese duhen patjeter ligji,edhe ne nje shoqeri teresisht liberale ose private,qe duam apo nuk duam,eshte gjithmon me i drejte kur eshte i perbashket dhe paguhet nga taksat e te gjitheve.

Nuk eshte e vertete qe ekonomia ndodhet ne duart e pak njerezve,mundet te jete pasuria qe ndodhet ne duart e pak njerezve . Si pasuria dhe ekonomia gjithashtu dhe paraja dhe ekonomia jane gjera te ndryshme qe kane aspekte te perbashketa por nuk varen tereshisht nga njera tjetra. E dyta edhe kriptovalutat jane te ndjeshme nga lufterat apo situatat ekonomike ne qofte se duan te perfaqsojne valuten ne te kundrerten jane vetem kripto.

----------


## KT2203

Te falenderoj Z. Serafim per pergjigjien.

Une nuk jam dakort me diskutimin tend por do ishte e pasjellshme te te kundershtoja pa fakte reale.
Sot kriptovalutat zoterojne 330 miljarde dollare te tregut boteror dhe mbas nje viti mendohet te arijne ne 1 triljon dollare. Jane 1500 000 kompani apo biznese te medha qe perdorin monedhat dixhitale per te bere pagesat apo blerjet dhe ato ndodhen ne Amerike Evrope Azi Afrike dhe Australi dhe nuk mendoj se kjo gje sjell anarki dhe se keto kompani u bejne bisht taksave. Shteti Amerikan nxit bizneset e veta te perdorin kriptovalutat per te ulur shpenzimet dhe per te fituar tregun sepse dhe e theksoj ( Perdorimi i kriptovalutave nuk eshte e ndaluar nga shteti dhe nuk perben shkelje vetem se shteti nuk mban asnje pergjegjesi per to ) Bashkimi evropian po e shikon monedhen dixhitale si shpetim nese euro do bjere. Nuk kam njohuri si funksoionojne taksat neper bote por meqe ka 7 vjet qe shtetet me te fuqishme perdorin kriptovalutat me se zakonisht nuk mendoj se kane probleme sepse egzistojne banka bankomate dhe shume agjensi te cilat i kembejne lehtesisht me ane te nje karte krediti.

Po ju them dicka personale. Para disa muajsh do veja ne evrope ne nje panair te punes ku punoj sepse punoj me kompani te huaja dhe paguhem me Bitcoin. Preva bileten e avjonit me monedhe dixhitale u nisa nga Rinasi mberita ne Rome aty hotelin mu desh ta pagoja me euro por kjo sperbente problem sepse kam karte visa apostafat me kriptovalute qe konvertohet automatikisht SCREPTOCOIN. Pasi mbarova pune u ktheva serisht ne Shqiperi dhe meqe ketu Bitcoinet nuk para njihen vajta te BKT dhe me ane te agjensise Localbitcoin i konvertova ne Leke shqiptare pjesen qe me kishte mbetur. Deri ketu nuk shkela asnje ligj nuk bera anarki. Perse zoteri i nderuar duhet te paguaja nje banke qe te me mbante llogarine nderkohe qe skisha nevoje. Une kam nje karte e cila pi uje ne te gjithe boten pse duhet te paguaj leke per ta pasur ate. Rroga ime nuk taksohet as nga shteti dhe as nga bankat dhe une sigurimet shoqerore i paguaj personalisht vete poashtu dhe cdo takse te shtetit shqiptar ne valuten qe shteti jone e do nuk e kuptoj ku eshte e gabuara. Mos bera gabim qe nuk pagova Raifazen Bank nje banke fashiste gjermane qe te me pajiste me karte krediti apo te pagoja ndonje banke greke te me mbante llogarine nuk kisha perse sepse kriptovalutat nuk grabiten nuk humbasin dhe kane pushtet me shume se euro dhe dollari.

Politikat boterore po vene drejte ketij trendi te ri te ekonomise, nje pjese e bankave private dhe kapitalistet e padrejte i tremben ketij globalizimi dhe unifikimi te cmimeve dhe monedhave sepse ti punon dhe paguhesh njesoj si ne shqiperi dhe ne amerike per punen qe ben dhe nuk te ze njeri rrugen.

Kuriozitet jane 1200 shqiptare qe perdorin kriptovalutat brenda dhe jashte vendit dhe perdorin bankat normalisht per ti kembyer edhe pse bankat akoma nuk dine gje sepse sistemet kompjuterike nuk japin identitete te llogarive nga vine e ku vene.

Duhet te behemi te ndergjegjshem per nje ndryshim rrenjesor ne ekonomine globale te levizjes se lire te valutes dhe kontroll total nga poseduesi. Politika lufta apo cdo gje tjeter zor se ndikojne ne zgjedhjen qe vet njerzit bejne per jeten e tyre.

Nese ju zoteri i nderuar dikush do ju dhuronte 100 dollare ne monedhe dixhitale cfare do benit me to. Do ti shpenzonit per nevojat tuaja apo do tja jepni ndonje banke tju merte taksen. Pa mendo si do te ndiheshit nese ato 100 dollare do i kishit fituar me pune se sa shume do te dhimbseshin te ti mbanin bankat pak ketu e pak atje te ti mbante shteti dhe ne fund do kishe vetem 70 dollare, do te te kishin grabitur 30 me pretekstin e ligjit taksave dhe trasaksioneve.

Kriptovalutat nuk do i vene flaken ekonomise ato po zgjidhin problemet te cilat i paguajme ne njerzit nga xhepat tane.

----------


## KT2203

Po ju jap nje shembull konkret te nje kompanie Amerikane.

Nje sipermares Amerikan deshte te ndertonte nje impiant energjitik me panele diellore ne shtetin e Arizones por per kete projekt i duheshin 50 000 000 dollare te cilat bankat nuk ja jepnin ose i kerkonin interesa shume te larta. Atehere keshilltaret e ekonomise se shtetit i rekumanduan te perdorte agjentet e Bitcoin te valutave dixhitale sepse ata i ofruan nje zgjidhje.

Ata i kekuan komunitetit boteror nje kredi  e cila do te perpjestohej ne 500 000 veta.
Cdo person do ti jepte hua kompanise 100 dollare minimalisht dhe kompania me to do blinte panelet diellore. Keto panele fitonin normalisht 1 dollar ne dite per njesi dhe cdo dite nje shume prej 10 cent do ti kalonte ne llogari personit qe investoj 100 dollaret fillestar me nje kontrate 5 vjecare. Mbas 5 vjetesh kompania nuk do kishte detyrime asnje personi dhe panelet do ti kishte prone te veten.

Atehere per 100 dollare te investuara investitori do merte 180 dollare brenda 5 vjetesh.

Dhe e dini se cfare ndodhi firma e paneleve diellore ariti brenda 1 viti ti likujdonte te gjithe dhe sot eshte nje nga modelet me te thjeshte te gjenjalitetit te monedhave dixhitale sepse jo qe nuk falimentoj por investoj serisht po me te njejten metode pa pasur nevoje te luste bankat apo te mare kredi. Ajo thjeshte nxjer nje projekt kerkon investitore dhe i paguan ne kohe reale gje qe nuk mund te behet nepermjet bankave tradicionale.

Theksoj keto firma licensohen nga shteti amerikan, taksohen dhe kontrollohen nga krimi ekonomik per ndonje mashtrim keshtu qe jane 100% te sigurta.

Ka me mijra shembuj te tille ku shume biznese operojne ne evrope dhe punonjesit i kane kudo neper bote te cilet paguen sipas marveshjes dhe jo sipas vendit ku ata jetojne.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pershendetje.

Nuk e di se si funksionojne vertet keto kriptovalutat,nuk kam njohuri perveç seç kam lexuar diçka mbi enigmen e krijuesit te Bitcoin qe ishte dhe eshte diçka interesante si kuriozitet. Mundet te them,ne kete diskutim,vetem kendveshtrimin tim modest mbi ekonomine ne pergjithesi.

Rendesi nuk ka se me çfare monete paguhet personi,rendesi ka qe prodhuesi a pundhenesi te paguaj taksat. Pra "Ti" mundet te paguhesh edhe me Bitcoin por firma e huaj duhet te paguaj taksat ne monedhe normale,sepse ne rast te kundert "vjedh" shoqerine (shtetin-individin). Taksat nuk perbejne vetem sigurimet shoqerore por jane e gjithe mbarvajtja e nje shoqerie (mjeksia,rruget,shkollat etj etj). Mundet te themi pa pike dyshimi se shtetet ose shoqerite me te perparuara jane ato shtete ku individi eshte me pergjegjes ne pagimin e taksave (natyrisht ku dhe Shteti i perdor keto taksa ne menyre te drejte e pergjegjese). Pra,nje shoqeri e drejte dhe gjithashtu nje ekonomi e drejte kerkon ne radhe te pare persona te pergjegjshem,te drejte e mundesisht te barabarte (te pakten persa u perket mundesive) per te gjithe.

Thene ky kendveshtrim mundet te kalojme edhe tek bankat. Bankat jane nje mjet i krijuar per te ndihmuar ekonomine me ane te kreditit (panvarsisht me gjithe kritikat dhe abuzimet qe bejne) por jane nje mjet i domozdoshem per ekonomin dhe mbarvajtjen e vleftes monetare ne pergjithsi,dhe ne fakt banka nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem se nje Shoqeri financiare ku klienti dorezon pronesine e tije financiare dhe Banka e blen kete pronesi financiare duke e bere pronesi te saje ku eshte e detyruar tia riktheje kete pronesi monetare klientit qe e ka dorezuar me pare.

Sikur dikush te me dhuronte 100 dollare,duhet,qe keto 100 dollare te taksohen simbas ligjeve qe ka shteti. Se si do ndihem nga ana emotive a shprirterore ka pak rendesi nga ana teorike,ndersa nga ana praktike sikur ti shmangem pagimit te taksave te 100 dollareve praktikish une kam vjedhur dhe ty si person dhe te gjithe shoqerine qe paguajne taksat ne menyre te rregullt.

----------


## KT2203

Te pershendes Z. Serafim

Ne te dy nuk kemi te njejtin kendveshtrim per ligjet dhe une nuk kam njohuri te thella se si funksionojne ne teresine ekonomike keshtu qe nje diskutim i tille sdo kishte kuptim sepse une ne kundershtim nga ju i respektoj ligjet vetem kur e shoh qe ska rrugezgjidhje. Gjithsesi kendveshtrimi juaj eshte interesant.

Po ju them nje kuriozitet qe e zbulova rastesisht per krijimin e kriptovalutave nga burime shume te sigurta.
Agjensia hapsinore NASA hasi si problem pagesat ne te ardhmen ose me mire ne vitin 2050 ku njerzimi te beje udhetime nderplanetare ne mars kur te jete krijuar stacioni henor kur te behet stacioni nderkombetar hapsinor dhe kur njerzimi te udhetoje 5 here me shpejt se sot dhe njerzit brenda pak oresh te ndodhen ne cdo vend te globit. Natyrisht qe duhej nje monedhe nderkombetare e pavarur jo fizike ne menyre qe te shkembehej ne cdo vend dhe te transportohej me ane te sinjaleve radio. Keshtu qe NASA nisi projektin e kriptovalutave si nje zgjidhje e te ardhmes. Projekti ishte sekret pasi nuk diheshin pasojat por u krijua sistemi kompjuterik kodet e deshifrimit dhe kodifikimit u krijuan protokollet etj. Por sic ndoll gjithmone nje inxhinier kompjuterik ju duk interesante ideja dhe kopjoj te gjithe sistemin. Per te mos dale vet ne skene inxhinieri krijoi nje emer japonez si ideatorin per te fshehur gjurmet dhe nisi projektin ne menyre qe te fitonte nga fuqizimi i monedhes dixhitale ne rrjedhen e kohes. Mbas tre vjetesh peripeci dhe misteri projekti bitcoin qe do te thote monedhe dixhitale ne sistemin binar pati sukses dhe sot quhet si vjedhja me e madhe e NASAs ne bote edhe pse agjensia hapsinore nuk e pohon drejtperdrejte gjithsesi e pranon qe ishte nje projekt i tyre i miremenduar qe kishte zgjatur 5 vjet zhvillime dhe kishin punuar mbi 35 inxhiniere dhe ekonomiste.

Shteti Amerikan nuk e bllokoj projektin Bitcoin perkundrazi e perkrahu per te fituar ne avantazh duke investuar ne infrastrukture dhe duke licensuar te gjithe bizneset qe punonin me kete valute. Evropa qendroj indiferente me shpresen qe projekti te tregonte pikat e dobta por me vone dhe ata e pranuan. Rezistence beri vetem Azia ose me mire Kina dhe jo se ishte kundra por sepse deshte te krijonte monedhen e saj Dixhitale e quajtur NEO. Banka boterore per te mos mbetur mbrapa krijoj monedhen RIPLE. Lufta strategjike e ekonomise dixhitale sapo ka filluar dhe viti 2017 quhet nje nga vitet vendimtare ne kete fushe dixhitale te pagesave.

Te me falni per gjuhen e varfer por dua te jem sa me i thjeshte ne shpjegime per arsye qe cdokush ta kuptoje lehtesisht. Me poshte do ju sqaroj dhe anen teknike dhe funksionale te denje per studjuesit e fushes nese duan te dine me shume.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Si kuriozitet eshte i lezeçtshem.

Megjithate nuk besoj se do kete nje te ardhme nje para e pakontrolluar dhe qe nuk garantohet nga asnje institucion.

Pikpyetja e kriptovalutave eshte se perse deri tani eshte toleruar nga shtetet ne pergjithesi (se disa e kane ndaluar,disa e kane lejuar dhe disa po mundohen ta kufizojne ),duke ditur qe jane valuta qe perdoren kryesisht nga trafikantet,nga ata qe kerkojne te pastrojne parate,dhe kryesisht nga ata qe kerkojne te nxjerrin kapitalet jashte vendit. Dhe flas kryesisht per vendet e varfera qe nuk arijne ti kontrollojne kapitalet ku keto valutat virtuale ka rrezik ti marin ne qafe.

----------


## KT2203

Nuk do mendoja keshtu meqe nuk e njohim nuk ben dhe meqe dikush mund ta perdore keq monedhen ajo eshte e demshme per shoqerine.

Po ju jap shembullin me banal. Kur u shpik interneti perdorej vetem nga ushtria dhe njerzit ishin skeptike per perdorimin e tij ne menyre te pergjithshme nga cdokush. Por interneti ka nje sekret qe askush nuk e thote sado qe te gjithe e perdorin.

Interneti qe ne njohim eshte vetem 10% e asaj qe duket eshte vetem fazada. Por cfare eshte 90%.
Interneti ndahet ne shtresa :
1. Surface Web (shtresa e pare qe ne njohim )
2. Deep Web ( Shtresa e tregut te zi )
3. Dark Web ( shtresa ku e keqja ska limit )

Por cfare jane keto gjera qe ne nuk i dim? Po jua shpegoj.
Po te futesh ne Deep Web gje qe behet normalisht nga cdo kompjuter familjar me ane te programit TOR lidhesh me sitet Onion dhe aty mund te gjesh :
1. Prostitucion inceste dhe mardhenie seksuale me dhume me te mitur.
2. Tregun me te madh te lendeve narkotike ku cdo porosi e blen si ne ebay dhe te vjen ne shtepi
3. Tregun me te madh te armeve perfshire dhe arme luftarake dhe kimike.
4. Sektori i vrasesve me pagese ku mund te porosisesh nje vrasje apo gjymtim.
5. Tregu i zi i organeve njerzore dhe i qenjeve njerzore ku mund te blesh organe femijesh
6. Tregu Hacker ku mund te porosisesh grabitjen e indormacionit ne sistemet kompjuterike

Ka dhe shume te tjera dhe me besoni eshte i aksesueshem nga cdokush. Dhe une mbeta i habitur kur i pashe dhe bera pyetjen po si lejohen keto gjera nga institucionet dhe bera nje kerkim privat. Vura re se serverat Onion ndodheshin kudo ne shtetet me te fuqishme te botes ne amerike Azi dhe Evrope dhe perkundrazi nuk bllokoheshin por vazhdonin aktivitetin normalisht sepse mafja dhe krimi internetin e perdor si platforme optimale per aktivitetin e tyre dhe shtetet dhe policia i sigurojne qetesine. Bosat e ketyre servera kan pushtet ne politike e qeveri dhe nderkohe shkaterojne shoqerine ne mes te dites brenda ne shtepite e tyre nga cdo kompjuter personal.

Po eshte skandaloze dhe po nuk besoni lexoji pak per DEEP WEB boten e eret dhe sa e lehte eshte qe cdo adoleshent te aksesoje tregun me te madh te krimit te organizuar dhe te bleje cfardogje.

A e dini qe prostitucioni nuk lejohet ne Shqiperi por interneti ka 1200 000 site pornografike me akses te lire ku cdo kush mund te aksesohet apo te abonohet dhe shteti yne as nuk guxon ta ngreje zerin e jo me ti ndaloje dhe e dini perse sepse ai biznes kontrollohet nga mafia dhe me siguri ai qe do fliste do egzekotohej ja pra qe nuk ka institucione kopetente qe japin siguri individeve nuk egzistojne ashtu si ne mendojme se jane.

Atehere le te kthehemi ne temen tone a eshte problem kaq serioz pastrimi i lekeve me monedh dixhitale. Fajin nuk e ka monedha dhe institucionet nuk na japin siguri sepse ato nuk na japin siguri dhe me internetin por ne e marrim si te mirqene perdorimin e tij.

Mendoj se kriptovalutat nuk jane e keqja e njerzimit jane njerzit ata qe i keqperdorin parate ne pergjithesi. Le te flasim me mire per anet pozitive te monedhave dixhitale sepse kane shume nga te cilay njerzit mund te perfitojne ne djall te vene institucionet e korruptuara dhe shtetet e kontrolluara nga mafja dhe krimi.

A e dini qe linjat telefonike favorizuan bandat kriminale per tu organizuar ne te ghithe boten duke rritur numrin e vrasjeve. Asnje sot nuk thote qe fajin e ka Telefoni  :buzeqeshje:  do ishte absurde sado qe bisedat nuk mund te kontrollohen.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Qe çdo shpikje e re ka problemet e veta eshte pothuajse nje gje normale. Cdo shpikje ka avantazhet dhe disavantazhet e veta,ka pozivitetin dhe negativitetin qe ndikon ne jeten e perditshme te shoqerise. Si rrjedhoje nje shpikje eshte pozitive kur permirson a lehteson-ndihmon jeten ose punen e individit.

Megjithe problemet qe ka interneti per nje bujk qe mbjell domate,interneti mundet te kete vantazhe per kete bujk (si zgjerimi i tregut,njohja e rracave te domates,njohja  ose parashikimi i motit ne kohe reale etj etj) Per nje bujk a fshatar qe prodhon domate çfare vantazhe mundet ti sjelli perdorimi i bitcoin ose kriptovalutat ? Ku realisht keto kriptovaluta ndihmojne ekonomine ?

----------


## KT2203

Avantazhe ka dhe nje bujk qe shet domate.

Theksoj ne internet informacioni teknik i agronomise nuk jepet falas por shitet sepse asnjegje nuk jepet falas kur ka te beje me njohurite ne cfardolloj shkence. Shiten libra elektronike ne formate PDF te cilt mund ti blesh me kriptovaluta.

Mund te bleje materiale fara dhe lenden e pare.
Mund te zhvilloj bisnesin duke mare kredi ne kriptovalute.
Mund te shese produktet sic ben cdo bujk perendimor ne cfardolloj valute.
Mund te depozitoje te ardhurat dhe ti investoje ne nje koperative bujqesore dhe te mare perqindjen e fitimit.

Mund te beje gjithcka pa ndihmen e bankave Sepse dhe nje bujk i thjeshte eshte pjese e rendesishme e shoqerise ndaj nuk mund ta anashkalonin.

Po ju them nje kuriozitet. Kriptovalutat jane pershtatur te funksionojne ne sisteme dixhitale dhe analoge. Qe do te thote nese ndodh nje lufte boterore atomike dhe sistemet e kompjuterave te deshtojne kriptovalutat do funksionojne me laps e leter duke u transportuar me sistemin MORS. Ndaj quhen leket e se ardhmes sepse jane menduar te gjitha detajet edhe nese ndodh Apokalipsi sepse nje kod kompjuterik mund te shkruhet edhe ne leter dhe ai qe e posedon ka vleren ndersa me parane normale nuk mundet, pokeshtu dhe me valuten ne metale me vlere do ishte e pamundur siguria.

Me pak fjale ka shume ane pozitive si monedhe me shume nga cfare ne mendojme sepse NASA nuk do bente 5 vjet studime per te nxjere nje deshtim, jane vendosur ne tavoline te gjitha mundesite e mundshme dhe jane zgjidhur nje nga nje.

Ndersa persa i perket sigurise se anonimatit individit dhe pastrimit te lekve transportit apo depozitimit i cili nuk kontrollohet dot nga shtetet pyesni Bankat Zviceriane se ato i dine me mire keto probleme, si e zgjidhin me ligjin fshehjen e shumave maramendese.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nuk eshte dhe aq e thjeshte,sepse çdo gje qe te funksjonoje ka nevoje per nje sistem,per ligje dhe rregulla te percaktuara.

Detyra kryesore e sistemit monetar eshte ajo qe te masi vleren e çmimeve ne menyren me te mundur qe keto çmime te kene njelloj stabiliteti,d.m.th vlera e ndrimit ose ajo qe quhet fuqia blerese e monedhes kundrejt mallit,te paraqese per aq sa eshte e mundur nivelin mesatar te çmimit kundrejt mallit.

Ne kete sistem ka "njemije" e ca faktor qe mundet ta ndikojne kete stabilitet o balance qe eshte ajo kundrejt çmimit dhe mallit (si kriza,lufta,rritja e popullsise etj etj) por dy jane kryesoret,paraja dhe malli,dmth valuta qe eshte ne qarkullim dhe prodhimi i mallit.
Me monedhen metalike si floriri,perveç faktoreve te tjere vlera (fuqia blerese) e kesaj monedhe varej edhe nga vet zbulimi a prodhimi ne treg i ketij minerali (zbulimi i nje miniere te madhe floriri) Per mallin dihet qe varet kryesisht nga prodhimi i tije por edhe ketu ka shume faktor qe ndikojne çmimin e tije ne treg.

Ne nje shoqeri "apokaliptike" ose mbas apokalipsit,ku supozohet qe nuk ka me nje sistem te centralizuar qe te kontrolloje kete sistem monetar (nuk ka kush garanton vleren e monedhes ose vleren e saj ne treg) ,njeriu do detyrohet ti pershtatet asaj ekonomie kryesisht  qe te mbijetoje. Do bleje ose do shkembeje ato gjera qe i duhen dhe qe vete nuk i prodhon dot. 

"Ky njeri" qe prodhon buken i duhet te bleje ujin,dhe do shkoje tek "filani" te blej ujin,filanit nuk i duhet buka se e ka dhe kerkon te shesi ujin. Per te blere ky "njeri" ujin do ti paraqese "filanit" llogarine e tije qe e ka ne kriptovalute dhe qe e ka marre me kodin,sistemin a alfabetin Mors (po e anashkalojme se ku egziston kjo llogari por e supozojme qe nje entitet mban a mbikqyr kete llogari kriptovalute ). Dhe ngjarja pak a shume duhet te ndodhi keshtu :

Njeriu-Sa e mban litrin e ujit ?
Filani-1 kriptovalute a 1 bitcoin.
Njeriu-Qenka ngritur çmimi i ujit sot,por prit ti bije kodi Mors qe te trasferoje "bitcoint" e mi tek llogarija "jote".
Filani-Dje ishte me lire uji por sot eshte ulur vlefta e bitcoinit. Ky eshte numuri i llogarise "time". Po pres qe ti bije dhe une kodit mors qe te shikoj trasferimin.
Ne te njejten kohe paraqiten perballe "Filanit","Njéri" edhe "Tjetri". Njéri jep nje kile qepé dhe mer nje liter uje,ndersa "Tjetri jep nje cop leter dhe mer ujin.
Njeriu- Mire Njérin qe pagoi me qepé e kuptova por "Tjetrin" qe pagoi me leter nuk e kuptova.
Filani- Tjetri paguan me kete leter,qe jo si letrat e tjera ne qarkullim ose si bitcoin,garantohet nga "Komuniteti i Kasharit",ku ky Komunitet garanton kete leter qe vlefta e blerjes te kesaj letre te jete sa me e qendrueshme dhe te kete sa me pak luatje e mundur kundrejt tregut....

Ky dialog hipotetik absurd eshte per te treguar se çdo monedhe ose valute ka nevoje per nje garanci institucionale qe te emertohet si e tille. Ne rastin e kriptovalutave,deri tani,kemi te bejme me nje valute-mall qe eshte diçka qe shitet e blihet sepse nuk ka asnje institucion qe e garanton. Diten kur kriptovalutat te garantohen nga nje sistem politik atehere mundet edhe te flitet per nje te ardhme,deri tani eshte thjeshte nje valute-mall-virtuale.

E vertete qe bankat zviceriane kane bere spekullime dhe vjedhje nga me te ndryshmet...por prap jane nje "institucion" qe mundet te kontrollohen nga shoqeria dhe politika. Jane pjese e nje sistemi qe pak a shume u nenshtrohet rregullave dhe ligjeve te caktuara. Pra keto banka mundet te "manipulohen" per keq por edhe per mire...kjo varet pastaj kryesisht nga etika dhe morali i shoqerise...si te gjithe gjerat e tjera ne pergjithesi.

----------


## KT2203

Siguria ! Siguria ! Siguria !

Cfare nenkupton me siguri Z. Serafim ?
Une punoj ne sektorin e Sigurise. Kam punuar Ne sigurine Ushtarake me pas ne Sigurine ( Survival Emergency Skills ). Tani punoj ne sigurine Informatike dhe ne sektore te cilet nuk mundem ti them.
Dhe ne njerzit e sigurise nuk pergatitemi ta bejme boten te sigurt por pergatitemi te perballemi me situatat e padeshiruara sepse ne vetvete siguria nuk egziston ne nje bote si kjo e jona ku ndryshimet jane shume te shpejta.
Mos mendon se institucionet te japin siguri ? Jo nuk japin dhe me vjen keq qe shume besojne ne kete iluzjon. Njerzit e sigurise qe ju japin ju siguri sterviten perdite tu bejne balle situatave qe do ndodhin por kjo nuk eshte sic mendohet siguri. Njerzit flene te qete me mendjen se dikush u jep siguri por fati dhe situatat i kalojne shpeshhere mburojat e sigurise dhe efikasiteti i sigurise zbehet dhe njerzit e sigurise shtojne protokolle per ti paraprire problemeve te reja por asnjehere te bindur se nuk ka per te ndodhur asnjegje sepse me siguri do ndodhe serisht dicka qe nuk ishte parashikuar. Por njerzit flene te qete sepse ne nuk perhapim panik por u japim iluzjonin qe te punojme te qete dhe te mundohemi te zgjidhim njemiljon problemet e pazgjidhura. Nese njerzit do te mesonin problemet qe ende nuk jane zgjidhur nuk do i zinte gjumi asnje nate sepse te gjithe rrezikojme me shume nga cmendojme.

Para disa muajsh keshilli i evropes u mblodh per te diskutuar cdo te behet me euron nese bashkimi evropian ndahet dhe shtetet kalojne ne ekonomi vec e vec sic ishen me pare menduan dhe vendosen qe euro si monedhe do te terhiqet nga tregu ose do jete e njejta monedhe e pershtatur sipas vendit me logot dhe dizenjot. Cduhet te bejme ne? Te na zeje paniku te nisim qe sot te zhdukim eurot qe kemi neper duar, ti konvertojme ne Leke. Apo kush e puet Lekun nje monedhe pa vlere hajt ti kthejme ne Dollare. Po sikur Amerika te hyje ne lufte Dollari do bjere sdime cte bejme sepse asnje gje nuk eshte e sigurt.

A duhet te kemi siguri te Kriptovalutat ? Kur ato nuk sigurohen nga asnje institucion ? ( Nje institucion eshte nje grumbull njerzish te nje shteti te caktuar i bazuar ne ligjet e kushtetutes )
Po kriptovalutat kane me shume siguri sepse ne treg kane te njejtin Backgraund si cdo monedhe qe ne njohim dhe nuk sigurohen nga nje institucion por nga i gjithe njerzimi njeheresh sepse nuk qendrojne ne banka por ne xhepat e te gjithe atyre qe i posedojne. Keta posedues ndodhen ne te gjithe boten dhe jane keta qe vendosin per fatin e Kriptovalutave dhe jo institucionet apo stetet apo organizatat. Imagjino pak sikur te shperndanim ne te gjithe boten monedha floriri dhe te mundoheshim ti zhvlersonim do pranonte njeri ta flakte nje monedhe? Ti me siguri qesh dhe thua qe ajo eshte prej floriri nje metal i rralle? Por besome qe keto kriptovaluta kushtojne me shume se floriri jane me te shtrenjta dhe cdokush ka harxhuar shume per ti zoteruar dhe te gjithe ata qe i zoterojne nuk do i flakin sepse keshtu do njeri apo tjetri. Trysnia qe po behet mbi ekonomine boterore ne sektorin e kriptovalutave eshte shume e madhe sepse Korporata, Kompani Multinacionale, miljardere dhe shtete te fuqishme si Amerika Kina Evropa dhe Rusia zoterojne shuma maramendese dhe jane keta garantoret per ne popullin e thjeshte qe keto monedha nuk do zhduken se jane te pavlera.

Po flasim per dicka me permasa Globale nuk po flasim per Sigurine qe jep Banka e Shqiperise po flasim per dicka jashte konceptit qe ne njohim qe i tejkalon shtetet dhe institucionet po flasim per dicka qe i perket te ardhmes dhe ne jemi te paret qe po e shikojme. Kriptovalutat mund te konvertohen ne cdo banke te botes ne cdo bankomat ti dergojne me Westerunion me Moneygram mund te blesh dhe te shesesh dhe ligji i asnje shteti nuk te ndalon. Njerzimi shpiku zjarrin dhe sado qe u dogjen disa here nuk e lane sepse pane anet pozitive, shpikem elektricitetin dhe shume veta i zuri korendi por ne vazhduam, shpikem informatiken shume veta humben infoirmacionin por nuk e leshuam kompjuterin. Sot shpikem kriptovalutat dikush do te digjet por askush nuk do ti braktise.

----------


## KT2203

*Cfare eshte nje Bitcoin Wallet ?  ( Portofol Bitcoin )*
Nje wallet bitcoin eshte nje portofol ne te cilin mund te mbash monedhat bitcoin.
Portofoli te lejon te marresh Bitcoin ( Recive ) te dergosh bitcoin ( Send ) te konvertosh Bitcoin ne kriptovaluta te tjera ( Exchange ) te kontrollosh transaksionet drejte perdrejte ne ( Blockchain ) dhe njekohesisht te mbash disa lloje monedhash te ndryshme ne te njejtin portofol.

*Portofoli perbehet nga tre pjese kryesore.*
1. Public Address ( adresa publike ne te cilen derguesit mund te te dergojne bitcoin )
2. Private Adress ( adresa ose numri i llogarise se portofolit Bitcoin )
3. Private Key ( Kodi i aksesimit ne Private Address ose ne llogarine e portofolit )

*Kujdes* vetem Public Address mund te shfaqet ne publik pasi dy te tjerat mund te cojne ne humbjen e portofolit per kete arsye Private Address dhe Private Key ruhen ne nje vend te sigurt pa dijenine e askujt dhe te ruhen me fanatizem ne te kundert humbisni gjithcka.

_Mbani mend :_ 
1. Public Address ndryshon sa here qe ne kryejm nje transaksion dhe kjo ndodh per te ritur sigurine dhe anonimatin.
2. Sa here qe prisni te merni Bitcoin duhetnte dergoni Public Address tek derguesi.
3. Sa here qe doni te dergoni Bitcoin kerkoni Public Address nga maresi dhe kini kujdes te shenoni shumen qe do te dergoni dhe te kontrolloni taksen e trasaksionit ( Fee )
4. Per cdo transaksion ne Blockchain nevojiten 6 konfirmime qe shuma te kaloje nga dhenesi te maresi dhe kjo kohe varet nga fluksi nga 10 minuta deri ne 1 ore.
5. Per cdo transaksion mbahet nje takse ( Fee ) cila shkon per miner-sat qe bejne konfirmimet dhe varjon nga 2 deri ne 5 USD
6. Per cdo Exchange brenda portofolit mbahet nje takse Fee dhe konvertimi behet sipas kursit te monedhes tjeter e cila varet nga tregu i kembimit valutor.

*Kemi tre lloje portofolesh kryesore :*
1. Wallet App ( Portofol i instaluar ne forme aplikacioni ne kompjuter ose smartphone )
2. Paper Wallet ( Portofol i stampuar ne leter i shkeputur nga sistemi online )
3. Hardware Wallet ( Portofol i instaluar ne nje paisje elektronike sigurie )
*
Une rekomandoj* : 
1. Per perdorim te perditshem nje shume e Bitcointeve te mbahet ne Wallet App ndersa nje shume e konsiderueshme per arsye sigurie dhe depozitimi te mbahet ne Paper Wallet per ata qe nuk kane mundesinte perdorin nje Hardware Wallet.
2. Per perdorimin e Wallet App une rekomandoj JAXX pasi i permban te gjitha funksionet dhe ka masa sigurie shume te larta pokeshtu eshte shume i lehte ne perdorim.

*Si te krijojme nje portofol bitcoin ?*
1. Mund te perdorim nje Aplikacion Wallet si psh JAXX i cili te jep mundesine te krijosh nje portofol te ri nese nuk e keni nje. Por mos haroni te mbani shenim ne nje leter 12 fjalet password qe ju mundesojnente aksesoheni ne portofol nese ju humbet telefoni. Per ata qe perdorin desktop rekomandoj EXODUS nje nga softwaret me te mire por kijdes kompjuteri nuk duhetbte jete i infektuar nga viruse apo spyware.

2. Nese duam te krijojme nje Paper Wallet une rekomandoj te vetmin website bitaddress.org dhe gjithashtu rekomandoj per arsye sigurie te shkepusni internetin sepse nderfaqia ta lejon dhe te vendosni nje password per te rritur sigurine e Paper Wallet. Ma pas ta printoni portofolin e ri ne disa kopje dhe ta ruani ne disa vende te ndryshme ne menyre qe te aksesoheni nese ju humbet njera prej tyre duke perdorur passwordin tuaj. Paper wallet mund te depozitojne bitcoin perjetesishk keshtu qe mos u beni merak mun ti verifikoni here mbas here me ane te nje Wallet App.

3. Nese vendosim te perdorim nje paisje Hardware Wallet une rekomandoj https://www.ledgerwallet.com ku shiten paisjet me te sigurta per mbajtjen e kriptovalutave po ketu do te gjeni dhe instruksionet e perdorimit.

4. Gjithashtu egzistojne dhe Web Wallet qe nuk jane gje tjeter vetem faqe interneti te cilat mbajne llogarite e klienteve dhe kryejne nje sere sherbimesh si transaksione dhe kembime valutore me kosto me te lira ka me dhjetra te tilla dhe une rekomandoj ate qe ju pelqen me shume nga lehtesia e perdorimit dhe qe ka taksat me te lira. Une perdor disa te ndryshme sipas kerkesave specifike.

*Po ku mund te blejme Bitcoin ?*
1. Mund te bejme blerje online me karte krediti ose debiti une perdor https://spectrocoin.com
2. Mund ti blini nga shitesit vendas dhe per kete rekomandoj https://localbitcoin.com i cili do tju rekomandoje dhe do ju lidhe me shitesit vendas.
3. Mund te punoni dhe ti fitoni me pune te ndryshme nga firmat e huaja qe operojne online.

----------

